

Atlas Van Lines Migration Data 2002-2011 - cageyjames
http://www.weogeo.com/blog/Data_Blog_Atlas_Van_Lines_Migration_Data.html

======
cageyjames
I'm curious how much the movement toward the mid-Atlantic states is the growth
of federal government consulting jobs over the past 10 years.

